# I thought the DWR said there are no wolves in Utah!



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=233264 ... by-hunters

In 2008, Wolf 253, another famous wolf, was shot in Wyoming on the same day that legal protections on wolves were lifted by the Bush administration. Wolf 253 was known for his limp and could easily be spotted by tourists. 
In 2002, he was found in a coyote trap near Morgan, Utah, 200 miles from his normal residence and the rest of his pack. Scientists took him back to his pack in Wyoming where he quickly re-joined them.


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

He came under quality of tourist. He heard that Taggart's Grill has excellent fare and he was looking to raid the dumpster for some table scraps.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The best "fare" at Taggerts don't go on the table if you know what I mean.------SS


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

4pointmuley said:


> http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=23326483&nid=1012&title=worlds-most-famous-wolf-shot-by-hunters
> 
> In 2008, Wolf 253, another famous wolf, was shot in Wyoming on the same day that legal protections on wolves were lifted by the Bush administration. Wolf 253 was known for his limp and could easily be spotted by tourists.
> In 2002, he was found in a coyote trap near Morgan, Utah, 200 miles from his normal residence and the rest of his pack. Scientists took him back to his pack in Wyoming where he quickly re-joined them.


You're just now finding out about that?? It was big news at the time, I think every newspaper and TV station covered it.


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Did hear about this? We landed on the moon! How cool is that?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

richardjb said:


> Did hear about this? We landed on the moon! How cool is that?


I love that scene! 
I see the relevance. I love the sensationalism of the article how she was such a "devoted mother"....seriuosly? LIke a real epitaph!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Springville Shooter said:


> The best "fare" at Taggerts don't go on the table if you know what I mean.------SS


Nope..... do tell.


----------

